# Where does it begin? Where does it end?



## Chip Monkey (May 24, 2022)

I started chuckling today while I was making some upgrade knobs for my mill, thinking "here I am making things to make the thing I use to make other things better", if that makes any sense!

I bet lots of guys are like me. In between projects I always find excuses to make a new doo dad or improvement to one machine or another. Machining seems to be a self-perpetuating hobby!


----------



## rabler (May 24, 2022)

Chip Monkey said:


> I started chuckling today while I was making some upgrade knobs for my mill, thinking "here I am making things to make the thing I use to make other things better", if that makes any sense!
> 
> I bet lots of guys are like me. In between projects I always find excuses to make a new doo dad or improvement to one machine or another. Machining seems to be a self-perpetuating hobby!


Yep.  I decide I needed more space to accommodate this process.  So I'm building a new shop.  This turns making things for the tools for the new shop into a multi-dimensional challenge.


----------



## matthewsx (May 24, 2022)

I got tools for making tools to make more tools....


----------



## DavidR8 (May 24, 2022)

We are the real life embodiment of an Escher drawing.


----------



## 7milesup (May 24, 2022)

DavidR8 said:


> We are the real life embodiment of an Escher drawing.


I had to look that one up, but yep, that is who we are!


----------



## Aaron_W (May 25, 2022)

Between projects? It seems like that is most of my projects, I can't remember the last time I made something just to make it.

Kind of reminds me of this 80s anti drug commercial.


----------



## Gnpenning (May 25, 2022)

You have plenty of company. I have several projects with rusted parts. One came loose last night. The other 2 get another shot of penetration spray and I move on to another project. Not trying to force things and being patient works out in the long run for me.  If I only had one project going I would feel pressured to use more aggressive methods in getting it apart. 

I shifted to a project I had been waiting for some time, a CM Lodestar hoist that wouldn't power up or down. Got it working in short order. Really pleased, now to decide where it will be best used. 

One of my favorite things to do. Making things so I can make things.  Came up with a couple more to add to the list earlier today.  

I think it ends when our time is up.


----------



## mmcmdl (May 25, 2022)

It's like I've always said , the equipment supports my many  hobbies and projects . It'll never end .


----------



## BGHansen (May 25, 2022)

Think of it as brushing up on your skills. My dad was fond of saying "they can never take your education away". 

And "yes", you will find multiple threads here where members have spent 10's of hours using thousands of dollars of equipment to make a $0.10 part.  As a buddy of mine tells his wife, "if it doesn't burn gasoline or have blond hair, don't worry about it ".

Bruce


----------



## rabler (May 25, 2022)

BGHansen said:


> .  As a buddy of mine tells his wife, "if it doesn't burn gasoline or have blond hair, don't worry about it ".
> 
> Bruce


Your buddy and my wife seem to disagree.  Not too long ago at a party we attended she told the group that it was Ok if I brought home another woman, just not another lathe.  Fortunately I’ve sold one lathe since then so I’m safe.


----------



## Batmanacw (May 25, 2022)

I have a tiny 12 x 20 shop in my garage....I've been thinking a small horizontal boring would sure be handy.....


----------



## Chip Monkey (May 25, 2022)

Seems like I'm in good company.

Hey, anybody free this weekend to help me get a Bullard down my basement stairs?


----------



## sdelivery (May 26, 2022)

Chip Monkey said:


> Seems like I'm in good company.
> 
> Hey, anybody free this weekend to help me get a Bullard down my basement stairs?


Where do you live? 
I see the Amish lift and move buildings, with enough people.......maybe we could all descend on the mill and ......


----------



## Braeden P (May 26, 2022)

sdelivery said:


> Where do you live?
> I see the Amish lift and move buildings, with enough people.......maybe we could all descend on the mill and ......


we just get enough people and lift the house and the basement out of the ground, wheel the mill in then set the house back down...


----------



## MrWhoopee (May 26, 2022)

It begins with a drill and hacksaw.
It NEVER ends.


----------



## sdelivery (May 27, 2022)

Braeden P said:


> we just get enough people and lift the house and the basement out of the ground, wheel the mill in then set the house back down...


I like your thinking


----------



## mmcmdl (May 27, 2022)

Here's where it started . After 20 or so mills and lathes later , who knows where it ends .


----------



## BGHansen (May 27, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> Here's where it started . After 20 or so mills and lathes later , who knows where it ends .


Okay, is that you in the jeans/blue shirt or the diaper?  Looks like you literally cut your teeth on a Bridgeport!

Bruce


----------



## woodchucker (May 27, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> Here's where it started . After 20 or so mills and lathes later , who knows where it ends .


you had big guns back then.   Still got them?   I lost mine years ago.  
You had hair back then ... Still got it?  I lost mine years ago.
Looks like you had space back then... I know the answer to that one.


----------



## mmcmdl (May 27, 2022)

BGHansen said:


> Okay, is that you in the jeans/blue shirt or the diaper? Looks like you literally cut your teeth on a Bridgeport!


This was 1989 , I'm the bigger guy !   I bought the mill and a Voest 17" lathe back then for $800 for the pair from where I was working . Brought hem home , hooked them up to a RPC and was in business the next day . Times sure have changed !


----------



## mmcmdl (May 27, 2022)

woodchucker said:


> you had big guns back then. Still got them? I lost mine years ago.
> You had hair back then ... Still got it? I lost mine years ago.
> Looks like you had space back then... I know the answer to that one.


No , no , and that space is where I'm trying to get back into ! My original house's basement . I'll be back in there soon , just have to downsize some stuff first .


----------



## ab54 (May 27, 2022)

Maybe shops and machines are more about the journey than the destination.


----------

